# Shaking..?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Ollie was sitting next to me well I was reading through some forms (he was sleeping) then out of no where he spiked up al ittle and started shaking, The whole blanket he was in started shaking to. He then stopped for a second and then began shaking again the stopped and calmed down. Was he just shaking because he was scared and is that normal for him to shake like that?


----------



## nova (Sep 17, 2012)

It may have been him sniffing, if you didn't see his face. Or, he could of been too cold...Check up with him in his cage to see how he's doing. Did he stop shaking?


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Might be a seizure.


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

He seemed completely fine when I looked at him. he was burried under a towel and I couldnt see his head but when I moved the blanket he just sniffed me and tried to burrow away to sleep again. How do I know if it was a seizure???


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw a comment in another forum that said that sometimes they shake when they are very comfortable ?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He was likely startled by something he heard, thought he heard, or maybe a bad dream. Sometimes they just get surprised out of nowhere and will quill up and hiss/huff/shake. I've never seen a seizure in a hedgehog, but I would think that would come with other signs - disorientation, different behavior, and I know when my aunt's dog has seizures (he has doggy epilepsy), he often urinates on himself. So my best guess would be that he was just startled for a moment.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I would tend to agree with Lilysmommy. Huffing and balling up usually comes with shaking. Any type of seizure where the animal (or person) is shaking uncontrollably usually means the individual is unconscious and therefore it comes with bladder, and bowel release and sometimes vomit. I think you would have noticed that.



nova said:


> It may have been him sniffing, if you didn't see his face. Or, he could of been too cold...Check up with him in his cage to see how he's doing. Did he stop shaking?


I don't know if hedgehogs shiver when they get cold I know that many animals do not.


----------

